# Harbin Ice Festival Tour for Australian



## Roserry (Nov 19, 2014)

Harbin Ice and Snow World is a unique ice and snow tourist and cultural festival commissioned by Harbin Municipal Government and sponsored by Harbin Cultural Tourism Group. It located in the west of the Sun Island.


----------

